# Moinija Mantel Clock



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Picked up this clock in a charity shop this afternoon. Keeps good time, and apart from the bezel which is a bit dull (under the top ring), the clock is mint. Dark green marble and weighs a ton. The Soviet company made watches. pocket watches, clocks for domestic use, and air-force and space time keepers...






mike


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Here it is


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Doubt if there's many of those about in the western world, great find


----------



## Galimbe (Nov 20, 2016)

Its very intresting clock. Also for postsovet area. Congrad!


----------

